# dying plants????



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Ok, so I just got 3 New plants about a week ago, and I have noticed several dead leaves popping up on the surface of the water, and on the filter intake tube. Is it something I'm doing wrong? Or is there something I'm supposed to be doing,but not... :-?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi 
can you expand more on what kind of plant you have in your tank? And how it looks right now?
Thanks ^_^

I'm going to move your thread over to the Planted Betta Tanks section so you can get more help.


----------



## Wildbetta (Mar 26, 2013)

Depending on where you got the plant it could have been grown emersed (which is roots in water and the rest above water--a lot of sellers grow plants this way because they grow faster). If so, it will shed it's leaves and grow new ones in the submersed form. Otherwise like aokashi posted above, knowing what the plant is and how the rest of it looks will give us an idea of what is going on.


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

I think one was a rainforest fern, or something like that. I will try to find the labels that came with the plant, and I will try to post some pics.


----------



## Wildbetta (Mar 26, 2013)

Was it perhaps an Amazon fern? Those are mainly bolbitus ferns and should be dealt with like java fern and anubias -- tying to something and leaving the rhizome uncovered.


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

YES!!! It the Amazon fern!!! And I the anubias fern too...I was finally able to get a shot of each, but I had to take them out of the tank.my camera is really bad, and the first picture cane in a clump of about 3, but I only did one.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

they are
- water wisteria
- java fern
- Sword


----------



## Wildbetta (Mar 26, 2013)

I disagree with the top plant. It does not look anything like water wisteria to me and I have tons of the stuff. That looks more like a moneywort or similar plant to me. The others are definately java fern -- tie to something, do not bury the roots-- and amazon sword -- plant it in your substrate but not too deep, just the roots, keep the crown (the part between the roots and green part of the leaves) above the substrate otherwise it will not do very good.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

it is the emmersed form of water wisteria. note the slightly spiked leaf edges


----------



## Wildbetta (Mar 26, 2013)

I have never seen the leaves quite that small. Even in the emersed form it has bigger leaves just thinner, from my knowledge.


----------



## Wildbetta (Mar 26, 2013)

http://www.fishlore.com/fishpicture/showphoto.php/photo/16160


Here is a shot showing the emersed form alongside the submerged form


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

lol, I do not have my own image of water wisteria grown emmersed. but OP can compare with the image here. note the leaf shapes and characteristics such as the serated edge. 
Hygrophilla difformis - Water Wisteria



Wildbetta said:


> http://www.fishlore.com/fishpicture/showphoto.php/photo/16160
> 
> 
> Here is a shot showing the emersed form alongside the submerged form


Unfortunately I believe that is a mis IDed picture, but I cannot tell what plant it is, it looks more like a water sprite. >.<


----------



## Wildbetta (Mar 26, 2013)

Hmm now looking at it, it might very well be watersprite now that you mention it. Although I have never personally seen it in its emersed form, I would have imagined it still having longer leafy leaves. I must say that you probably are correct though. LOL Here is a site that shows a stem in the emersed form quite well and it does look very similar to the OP's plant.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=62


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

^_^


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

So I should let them float along the surface? And which ones? Sorry, my brains a bit slow today..


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Floating is fine for the java fern and the wisteria~
you should however, plant the sword in the substrate


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Ok thanks!! I will definitely try that!


----------

